

Details: Amazon SimpleDB - mattjaynes
http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html?node=342335011

======
DocSavage
Werner Vogel, Amazon's CTO, on Amazon Dynamo/SimpleDB:
<http://allthingsdistributed.com/2007/10/amazons_dynamo.html>

~~~
cperciva
Whatever gave you the idea that SimpleDB was Dynamo? Werner has said quite
explicitly that Dynamo is not and will not be exposed directly to potentially
hostile users.

~~~
DocSavage
What gave me the idea that SimpleDB was powered by Dynamo technology: High-
availability Key-value store, eventual consistency, targets small objects (<
1MB) that fits SimpleDB item restrictions (max 256 attribute/value pairs and
each value < 1KB), and made by the same company. The web service would have to
add authentication, enhanced querying, etc.

I'm not on a first name basis with Mr. Vogels, so all I can see is the paper
and his blog :) On Oct 2, he said Dynamo wasn't directly exposed as a web
service. That doesn't preclude Dynamo technology (or related, tweaked-for-web-
service software) from being used today for SimpleDB. I think all the Amazon
web services have an internal version that's separated from us riff-raff. (I
believe that after talking with some Amazon folks at an AWS meeting.) But you
are right that it's speculation on my part that the Dynamo paper describes any
aspect of SimpleDB.

